# FITs Hotdeals Clubhouse



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2010)

You know what this is all about. 

I ask that everyone to attempt to help someone else out by finding deals as well. 

Because we already have a Hot Deals subform for retail/outlet stores online, lets keep this thread to include mostly deals found on forums, and craigslist. 

I wish us all a happy deal hunting


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2010)

lian li a05b $60 http://www.overclock.net/cases/710384-lian-li-a05b.html

cheap beginners watercooling kit $30 obo http://www.overclock.net/cooling-products/711073-f-s-astek-lclc-240-rad.html

gtx275 co-op $250 obo http://www.overclock.net/video/710628-fs-evga-gtx275-co-op.html

skulltrail with 2 9775s $1000 obo http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/sys/1689990807.html


----------



## btarunr (Apr 13, 2010)

People like 1 item per thread because it lets them catch the deal right from the forum index / list of threads. I don't think many have the patience to open a thread, look at a stack of URLs, click on each them, to see what's good about it. At least describe each deal in the posts. A friendly observation.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2010)

btarunr said:


> People like 1 item per thread because it lets them catch the deal right from the forum index / list of threads. I don't think many have the patience to open a thread, look at a stack of URLs, click on each them, to see what's good about it. At least describe each deal in the posts. A friendly observation.



done.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 13, 2010)

Do it this way:

[what] [how much] [where/link]


----------



## bogmali (Apr 13, 2010)

XFX HD5970 2GB

$590 Shipped

XFX HD5870 1GB

$330 Shipped

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2066934


----------



## theJesus (Apr 14, 2010)

ATI Radeon X1300 128mb PCI-e x16 -- $10 shipped on eBay.

Yeah it's old POS, but it would be a great backup for those of us who can't afford to buy a new card if our main dies.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2010)

XFX 5870 with HK waterblock and fittings for $380 shipped http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=249546

thanks to utnorris for that one. 

if you cant see the thread and want it here....


----------



## utnorris (Apr 14, 2010)

Can I throw this out as a deal?

PERC 5i RAID card with 256Mb of ram and BBU

24 hour sale $105 shipped (U.S)

http://www.overclock.net/other-components/709809-fs-perc-5i-raid-card-256mb.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Do it this way:
> 
> [what] [how much] [where/link]





utnorris said:


> Can I throw this out as a deal?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/other-components/709809-fs-perc-5i-raid-card-256mb.html



good deal utnorris.

we are going to strive to make this thread easier to sort through by using the above posting format.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 14, 2010)

Various hard drives

3x 320gb Seagates $30 shipped each 1x WD 320gb $35 shipped or $110 for all 4

1x 150GB Velociraptor WD1500HLFS $90

http://www.overclock.net/other-components/704457-fs-price-drop-300gb-150gb-hlfs.html


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank GOD this thread is back open again.  FIRST GTX 480 FS on EVGA:






PM me if you want to get in touch with him!


----------



## utnorris (Apr 14, 2010)

Imation 128Gb SSD for $109 shipped

http://www.buy.com/prod/imation-32-...ss-solid-state-drive/q/loc/101/210611866.html

Not sure how good of a drive, but it beats the Newegg deal.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 14, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Imation 128Gb SSD for $109 shipped
> 
> http://www.buy.com/prod/imation-32-...ss-solid-state-drive/q/loc/101/210611866.html
> 
> Not sure how good of a drive, but it beats the Newegg deal.



150 read, 90 write... but still an SSD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2010)

thats as fast as a vrap and cheaper too. 

i'd take one if i had the extra money right now.


----------



## utnorris (Apr 14, 2010)

The listing shows:

SEQUENTIAL READ: 230MB/s**
SEQUENTIAL WRITE: 170MB/s**

But someone has already asked if the size is correct, so this might be a bad deal.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 14, 2010)

that data was from Buy.com's video review (the specs I posted)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 14, 2010)

5X WD 640GB HDD's (the more you buy the cheaper)

$50 each, 2 for $95, 3 for $135, 4 for $170, all 5 for $200 (Free shipping)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1510566

-----------------------------------------------

Wondering if anyone has seen a PII 965 C3 up for a good price?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 5X WD 640GB HDD's (the more you buy the cheaper)
> 
> $50 each, 2 for $95, 3 for $135, 4 for $170, all 5 for $200 (Free shipping)



Is the free shipping worldwide? I might be interested if shipping is free to EU countries


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Is the free shipping worldwide? I might be interested if shipping is free to EU countries



I doubt it is, you could check with him though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2010)

Samsung 22x dvd-rw $18 shipped after promocode  BHDAPR14 no MIR crap.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151192&cm_mmc=LMCDBanner-_-CPC-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm, didn't someone send you that link to the DVD drive?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't get it, if you sent the link just post it, who cares, a good deal is a good deal, and news of deals makes me happy.


----------



## utnorris (Apr 16, 2010)

2x EVGA 9800GX2 (Card Only) $130 shipped ea.

1x BFG 9800GX2 $130 shipped

1x EVGA GTX 280 (Card Only) 150$ shipped

1x MSI 8600 GTS (Card Only) 40$ shipped


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=249781


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 16, 2010)

that ssd is a 32gb ssd not 128GB. also do skulltrail motherboards oc??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2010)

skulltrail OCs nicely yes


----------



## utnorris (Apr 16, 2010)

You have a Skull Trail?  I was actually thinking about getting one, but I think I will wait on the SR2.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2010)

i dont but i have OCed one.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2010)

posted by UTnorris a few posts back but thanks.

can you post a screenshot for people who dont have access to XS's BST forums?


----------



## utnorris (Apr 16, 2010)

Lol!!!!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 16, 2010)

i thought i read the whole thread, what a bonehead, lol

150 for the gtx280 isn't bad...


----------



## TIGR (Apr 17, 2010)

Dang, makes me wish I was a member at XS ... now I have to wait until I get 100 posts....


----------



## theonedub (Apr 17, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Dang, makes me wish I was a member at XS ... now I have to wait until I get 100 posts....



Have someone from here get the email address for the member (by looking at their HEAT link) and contact them that way. Ive gotten in contact with other sellers like this.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 17, 2010)

Another HD5970 $650 

Corsair TX 950W PSU $140
OCZ 850W PSU $100

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2067067


----------



## angelkiller (Apr 17, 2010)

Are we allowed to comment on deals? Hope so.

That is an incrediable deal on that GTX 280. That's the best price I've _ever_ seen on that card by $50. He could probably do $200 and get away with it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Dang, makes me wish I was a member at XS ... now I have to wait until I get 100 posts....



I wonder how XS feels about posting pictures from their site that are reserved for their members who meet their requirements. I know you guys are trying to help one another out and that's great, but I don't think it's a good idea to help each other out by trying to get past another websites rules by posting them here. I'm not the say all be all on this matter, obviously it isn't against the rules here but it would be good to respect other sites rules as well.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 17, 2010)

bummer man bummer


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 18, 2010)

If someone needs a middleman at XS I can help.

Anyways, anyone looking for Fermi?

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1510477


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 18, 2010)

5x 32gb patriot warp v2 ssds for $75 each obo

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=249893


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> If someone needs a middleman at XS I can help.
> 
> Anyways, anyone looking for Fermi?
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1510477



I am laughing at those prices.




Fitseries3 said:


> 5x 32gb patriot warp v2 ssds for $75 each obo
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=249893
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100418/Capture085.jpg



Now I know what to do with this $150 burning a hole in my pocket!  I also hope it's cool with XS that you post their stuff here, of course since I mentioned it in my post above, it's good to see your very next post just does it anyways.  You win Fitseries, you're just so awesome.


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 18, 2010)

Damn dude, 40 bucks for 4gb of RAM is insane anymore.  I may pick them up just as an investment.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 18, 2010)

E8400 and EVGA 790i FTW (same guy who bought my EVGA X58 SLI mobo)

$200

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/sys/1698433350.html


----------



## bogmali (Apr 19, 2010)

Mushkin Ridgebacks DDR3-12800 3X2GB

$170

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/sys/1698727840.html


----------



## n-ster (Apr 19, 2010)

Are we allowed to ask for deals?

Anyways, I am looking for an i7 920, an x58 mobo, and a 3x2gb RAM kit


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dude, saw an Evga 3x SLI for $125 shipped on Evga's forums.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 19, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Are we allowed to ask for deals?
> 
> Anyways, I am looking for an i7 920, an x58 mobo, and a 3x2gb RAM kit




Here ya go M8

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2068108


----------



## n-ster (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't have 50 posts at EVGA -_-

That deal looks decent, though I was looking for something like 500$ for all 3 shipped to Canada, I'll try to haggle the price down a bit


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm looking for a decent Phenom II chip for a reasonable price. Quad or triple.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2010)

woot!

iwaki rd30 for $100!

cant beat that


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 23, 2010)

Got this Today and It's up on Ebay
Sapphire HD4650
$42 Shipped *New*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320522031597


----------



## bogmali (Apr 23, 2010)

Sapphire HD5870 Reference Card

$300

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/sys/1706326151.html


----------



## utnorris (Apr 23, 2010)

Won't be there long.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 23, 2010)

WiFi Signal Locator Wireless Network Detector 802.11b/g -- $5 eBay daily deals







theJesus said:


> ATI Radeon X1300 128mb PCI-e x16 -- $10 shipped on eBay.


Back up.



jmcslob said:


> Got this Today and It's up on Ebay
> Sapphire HD4650
> $42 Shipped *New*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320522031597


I can't say that's significantly cheaper than other prices I can find, but those require more effort to get and usually MIRs.  Plus, you're a reputable trader here on TPU, _and_ shipping from the same state as me.  Not to mention that this also isn't a refurb.  I think I'm buying 

Leah should appreciate the upgrade from her 8400gs.  This card actually isn't too far behind my 9600gt.  I don't think I'll like the fan on the cooler, but I never keep anything stock .

EDIT:  Done.  Forgot about the 8% bing cashback too, brought it down to <$40.  Great deal I must say, thanks a bunch.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 24, 2010)

1. (2) Xeon E5410 Harpertowns $350

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/sys/1706947041.html

2. DX5400SX Dual Skt-771 Skulltrail Motherboard $225

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/sys/1704835205.html

3. FB-DIMMs DDR2-667 4X2GB $180

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/sys/1706922746.html


Obviously this is from the same seller. You could probably talk him into giving a hell of a deal if someone takes it all.


----------



## utnorris (Apr 24, 2010)

I would be interested in the whole setup, but I have been told $700 is the best he will do, which is a lot for 2 year old tech.  Hmmmm, have sleep on it.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 24, 2010)

utnorris said:


> I would be interested in the whole setup, but I have been told $700 is the best he will do, which is a lot for 2 year old tech.  Hmmmm, have sleep on it.



Wonder who told you

I'm talking to him on Gmail right now


----------



## boomstik360 (Apr 24, 2010)

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/1705618242.html

5850 $250 new


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 24, 2010)

ask if they will take 225.


----------



## boomstik360 (Apr 24, 2010)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sys/1706380220.html

What a deal!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 24, 2010)

im looking for a Dewar if anyone sees one


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 24, 2010)

Whiskey...You can get those at any state store...
I know you mean for Dry ice right?
if I see one I'll let you know..


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 24, 2010)

How's this look?
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/sys/1707508692.html


----------



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> How's this look?
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/sys/1707508692.html



I'd build my own before buying that...


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 24, 2010)

It's my listing


----------



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2010)

oh I see.... Well a non computer builder is better off with that then a pre-built OEM POS 

but IMO, for us guys... not worth it. for the average Joe? ofc it is a good deal


----------



## bogmali (Apr 24, 2010)

Asus MS2N SLI-Deluxe, AMD 6400+, 2GB RAM, and HD3850 GPU. Great Starter barebone

$150

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/sys/1707321424.html


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 24, 2010)

FIT's you are the man, just find me something can ship to IRAQ please, and i will be appreciate


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 24, 2010)

ocz cryo-z

i'd take this if i had the money... http://cgi.ebay.com/OCZ-Cryo-Z-Phas...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414ef47717


----------



## t_ski (Apr 24, 2010)

What about this ebay bargain?

http://item.ebay.com/290428376868#ht_629wt_1083


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

t_ski said:


> What about this ebay bargain?
> 
> http://item.ebay.com/290428376868#ht_629wt_1083



Check out this article I read yesterday about this card

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/ne..._unreleased_videocard_part_clever_ad_campaign

Same card - #68


----------



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dWziA_u5OU


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah I know it a stupid ad campaign


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 24, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has found any used 980x chips at a decent price


----------



## niko084 (Apr 24, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Wondering if anyone has found any used 980x chips at a decent price



I will most likely have one for sale as soon as the Xeon variants are released.
I'll make note to let you know if you don't have one by then.


----------



## D007 (Apr 24, 2010)

I hate you for making this topic.. 
I have seen 3 things I would of bought If I had seen this topic "before" I bought my 5850 yesterday..   In all seriousness though, great topic, nice deals in here so far.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 24, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I will most likely have one for sale as soon as the Xeon variants are released.
> I'll make note to let you know if you don't have one by then.



I'm looking for one as well, so keep me in mind if Paulie doesn't grab it


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 24, 2010)

Decent deal on the 5970.  Think I am gonna get it for my upcoming bday.  Hopefully the owner registered the card so I can get the transferable warranty.  Thanks bogmali!



bogmali said:


> XFX HD5970 2GB
> 
> $590 Shipped
> 
> ...


----------



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1867287#post1867287

Phenom II x6 1055T now available! GREAT PRICES EVEN IN CANADA!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 24, 2010)

there will be no xeon 6core with unlocked multi. 

best xeon you can get is x5680, second being x5677 like i have

both locked at 27x... but thats not exactly a bad thing.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2010)

27x?  That means the higher OCs will be easier, since Bclk or whatever will not be a limiting factor right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 24, 2010)

i run 4.8ghz on air as a max bench clock. should do 5ghz or so on water and 6 on LN2.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 24, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> FIT's you are the man, just find me something can ship to IRAQ please, and i will be appreciate


Plenty of people here would be willing to act as middle-man I'm sure.  Or is it hard to ship there or something?  I wouldn't know.


Fitseries3 said:


> ocz cryo-z
> 
> i'd take this if i had the money... http://cgi.ebay.com/OCZ-Cryo-Z-Phas...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414ef47717


Shit, I was about to be all over that until I saw the shipping cost.


----------



## utnorris (Apr 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ocz cryo-z
> 
> i'd take this if i had the money... http://cgi.ebay.com/OCZ-Cryo-Z-Phas...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414ef47717



Wouldn't touch it, $460 is a good ways towards an actual phase unit that can handle an I7.  You can find phase units on the forums for less than that also.  The shear fact that the guy is charging $160 shipping is a little ridiculous.  Just my opinion though, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## utnorris (Apr 24, 2010)

t_ski said:


> What about this ebay bargain?
> 
> http://item.ebay.com/290428376868#ht_629wt_1083



I got an email from XFX saying that one was lost/stolen.  Hmmmm.


----------



## utnorris (Apr 24, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I will most likely have one for sale as soon as the Xeon variants are released.
> I'll make note to let you know if you don't have one by then.



Keep me in mind also please.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Wouldn't touch it, $460 is a good ways towards an actual phase unit that can handle an I7.  You can find phase units on the forums for less than that also.  The shear fact that the guy is charging $160 shipping is a little ridiculous.  Just my opinion though, so take it with a grain of salt.


That's cheaper shipping than the other one on ebay. 

EDIT:  Haha, got curious and searched "phase change."  Anybody know anything about the Cooler Express units?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260588322197
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250605888479

Not that I would pay that much for a cpu cooler.


----------



## utnorris (Apr 25, 2010)

Both are crazy shipping costs.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

The ones I just added are free shipping . . . kinda.  Same seller, but one is $550 for local pickup or delivery.  The other is $650 for everywhere else I guess.

Both are or-best-offer.


----------



## utnorris (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a much better unit:

http://www.under-the-ice.com/product_info.php?cPath=52&products_id=151

Made by a guy in Dallas, TX that actually knows how to do it.  He helped me with mine.  Solid units at a reasonable price.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

"Custom Single Stage Cooler     $0.00"   Best deal evar!!!

. . . oh . . . nvm


----------



## t_ski (Apr 25, 2010)

utnorris said:


> I got an email from XFX saying that one was lost/stolen.  Hmmmm.



Marketing ploy.  New email came out today with more info, including the ebay link I listed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 25, 2010)

i want to trade my evga p55 ftw for another p55/h55/h57


----------



## utnorris (Apr 25, 2010)

Sooo...................  Who's going to buy it?  Fits?  How about you t_ski?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 25, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Sooo...................  Who's going to buy it?  Fits?  How about you t_ski?



im not buying phase... i have LN2


----------



## utnorris (Apr 25, 2010)

I was talking about the card.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 25, 2010)

Nope, don't have that kind of cash-flow.  If I did, it sure as hell wouldn't be on that card :shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 25, 2010)

no.. im trading my 5850s for gtx480s. no need for any other cards.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

I think I'll just get the seller's address and go raid their house.  It's already stolen property anyways, right? 

EDIT:  lol I just realized it got to that price by actual bids.  I thought it was just listed at that price.  I'll lol if they actually start a dispute with the winner and report them as a non-paying bidder.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> no.. im trading my 5850s for gtx480s. no need for any other cards.



For some reason, I doubted ATI cards would stay long in possession of Fits lol


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 25, 2010)

Can you guys keep an eye out for AMD 955's I have a feeling they are about to be selling like crazy..I'm hoping to see them for about $100


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 25, 2010)

Honest question here I see the revised rules for  B/S/T forums includes no Ebay links....
So is that allowed here in The Club Forums?..
I'm not asking to side step any rules Though I am Already guilty of it...
But I did it as a "hot deal" for somebody...and i was planning on it again...So should I just put it in the B/S/T forums? Cause it's a really good deal Seriously


----------



## btarunr (Apr 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> my thread my rules.
> 
> ebay is ok as long as user has decent feedback. i'd say 50+



There is no "my thread" on TPU. No ebay links, please.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 25, 2010)

btarunr said:


> There is no "my thread" on TPU. No ebay links, please.



For real? but this thread is to find nice deals.... this blows..... Fits suggestion is much better... 50+ feedback

I don't want to crap Fits thread so YHPM 
v
v
v


----------



## btarunr (Apr 25, 2010)

n-ster said:


> For real? but this thread is to find nice deals.... this blows..... Fits suggestion is much better... 50+ feedback



Feel free to find deals on online stores, or even other forums' trade forums (unless it's your own deal on another forum you're linking to). Just not ebay.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2010)

the purpose of hot deals is to find hot deals from retail stores and websites, not from other forums, ebay or craiglist.

And as stated... no one gets to make their own rules, except w1zzard.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

bah, somebody just _had_ to ask


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 25, 2010)

Just 2 questions:

1. What is it hurting?

2. It's a club, why not let us run it the way we want? Within reason, of course.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Just 2 questions:
> 
> 1. What is it hurting?
> 
> 2. It's a club, why not let us run it the way we want? Within reason, of course.


Because somebody would start a boob club


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Just 2 questions:
> 
> 1. What is it hurting?
> 
> 2. It's a club, why not let us run it the way we want? Within reason, of course.



We have very strict rules about advertising on forum without permission of w1zzard. If someone were to post links to their own ebay sales or sales on another website, it would be the same as spam - and we ban those guys.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

How about if somebody wants and eBay deals thread, what about GN?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the purpose of hot deals is to find hot deals from retail stores and websites, not from other forums, ebay or craiglist.
> 
> And as stated... no one gets to make their own rules, except w1zzard.



but the whole charm is to find great prices, most of the time, they are USED items...

This thread loses 4/5th of its content with other forum's items, craiglist and ebay.... especially forum's items

and this is a club, not hot deals section if that makes any difference 

I'd hate to go to GN for hot deals...  want it in my user CP  I know, I whine alot


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

n-ster said:


> but the whole charm is to find great prices, most of the time, they are USED items...
> 
> This thread loses 4/5th of its content with other forum's items, craiglist and ebay.... especially forum's items
> 
> ...


Wait, wait, wait, I thought it was just said that other forums and craigslist were ok if it wasn't your own listing?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2010)

n-ster said:


> but the whole charm is to find great prices, most of the time, they are USED items...
> 
> This thread loses 4/5th of its content with other forum's items, craiglist and ebay.... especially forum's items
> 
> and this is a club, not hot deals section if that makes any difference



this clubhouse is following the hotdeals guidelines still. it was decided that what fit was doing in hotdeals didnt quite fit (constant new items in the one thread, as opposed to threads for each hot deal), so it was suggested he make a clubhouse out of it - but its on the forum, so it follows the forum rules for user safety

Other forums and craiglist are still in a grey area - ebay links are not. As i said above: you dont know if the guy posting these deals are pointing to their own items, and if so its advertising on the forum. This is NOT allowed. If someone were to be caught doing that, they'd be banned, permanently, as a spammer. Preventing these links in the first place, saves users from that fate.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 25, 2010)

no more shitting in this thread. 

i will not tolerate it getting closed like the last one.

mods have spoken... if you dont like it then GTFO


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

Not trying to crap on the thread, but there is a conflict here.


btarunr said:


> Feel free to find deals on online stores, or even other forums' trade forums (unless it's your own deal on another forum you're linking to). Just not ebay.





Mussels said:


> the purpose of hot deals is to find hot deals from retail stores and websites, not from other forums, ebay or craiglist.
> 
> And as stated... no one gets to make their own rules, except w1zzard.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2010)

thats why i said they're a grey area - its not entirely clear yet. ebay being not allowed is contradictory with craiglist being allowed, for example.

Right now, only ebay is not allowed. But thats not to say a decision will be made very shortly to block others, using the same reasoning as blocking ebay.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

OK, well then I'll be good and stop posting my usual ebay links and just enjoy the other deals then


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 25, 2010)

I feel like a big ole A++whole right now...Club members no why...
I sorry guys...

LG DVD burner
Newegg
$20 shipped
http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-27-136-177-_-04242010


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

Naw, you're cool man, I was joking.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 25, 2010)

If anybody's looking for a techstation, I've got a buddy with a Tecnofront HWD in great shape. He's asking $130 shipped.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 26, 2010)

Great deal on a XFX HD5850 $230.00 shipped
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1514222


----------



## t_ski (Apr 26, 2010)

Two GTX 480's, $485 shipped each:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=250491


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

Whats the deal with XS?  I registered and even got my account validated but I cant even view the FS section?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 26, 2010)

Need 100 posts


----------



## bogmali (Apr 26, 2010)

3 30GB SSD $200

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1710448935.html


----------



## TIGR (Apr 26, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Need 100 posts



Or $25.


----------



## onepost (Apr 26, 2010)

*5970 socal*

So, was it decided that craigslist is ok or should stop?  At any rate here is a 5970 for $499.

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/sys/1706879692.html


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 27, 2010)

Heck of a deal. He put a picture of a 5870 on there, though lol.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2010)

$300 for 6X2GB of DDR3-1600 goodness

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1711475514.html


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone lookin for an I7 980X?  

Only $975:
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=306479


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2010)

I am!!!! PM incoming!!!!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

Done!  Those chips are amazing!!!


----------



## theJesus (Apr 28, 2010)

$0.01 basic mouse on woot as part of the woot-off.
standard $5 shipping, but hey, it's a backup mouse for $5.01

EDIT: lol, the description is a parody of that funny "Amazing Horse" song/video.  screenshot here, since my tracker estimates sellout in 8 minutes

edit: and it's gone


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gateway NV79 Laptop
17" I3 4gb 500gb HDD
$548....That's $130 cheaper than the next cheapest place i could find with something similar


http://www.gearxs.com/gearxs/product_info.php?cPath=379&products_id=13540


----------



## TIGR (Apr 28, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> Gateway NV79 Laptop
> 17" I3 4gb 500gb HDD
> $548....That's $130 cheaper than the next cheapest place i could find with something similar
> 
> ...



For a 17" laptop of those specs, new and not refurb, a great deal IMO.


----------



## utnorris (Apr 28, 2010)

W3570 for $450:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=250568

Xeon L5640 for $850:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=223184

EVGA GTX295 DUAL PCB with Backplate for $330 shipped:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=322946

Sapphire HD5870 for $375:

http://www.overclock.net/video/713744-sapphire-5870-2-3-7-5-a.html


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 28, 2010)

AMD 955
$110 shipped
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121124


----------



## TIGR (Apr 28, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> AMD 955
> $110 shipped
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121124



Heh, not for long.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2010)

(2) Xeon E5620 CPU

$400 Each

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1715012578.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2010)

assassin would want those


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2010)

Straight outa Lynnwood


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 29, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone lookin for an I7 980X?
> 
> Only $975:
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=306479



Major CPUage at Evga:

I7 975 Extreme for $525!  http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=325531


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 29, 2010)

I need a high end 790FX board on the cheap.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 29, 2010)

Could anyone find me a deal on a 5770 or 5850 or similar if its a good price? A cheap lga1366 CPU Cooler perhaps... DVD burner, an LCD screen (1080p or 1200 or higher). Also a <75$ Soundcard


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 29, 2010)

How about a $25 Cooler Master Hyper 212+ shipped N-Ster?  That kept my i7 cool at 3.6Ghz.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2010)

p_o_s_pc has a cheap 1366 cooler for sale here


----------



## n-ster (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, will look into those things

EDIT: My emphasis is on the 5850 or if not, the 5770


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2010)

5970's for $545 each:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2067067


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2010)

Anyone find a G80/G92 folder for $40?




mlee49 said:


> Major CPUage at Evga:
> 
> I7 975 Extreme for $525!  http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=325531





This guy dropped his price to $450!!!  Amazing deal for a $900 chip!  12MB L2 cache, 3.33Ghz stock clocked!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

Cheap mATX combo. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121069


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2010)

If anyone wants movies, blurays or PS3 games, this guy apparently needs them gone ASAP and he is willing to let them go for UBER CHEAP, just offer  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121339


----------



## theJesus (May 1, 2010)

@brandonwh64
YHPM sir


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 1, 2010)

Find me a cheap x58 that supports 32nm cpus a can run 3 dual slot gpus.

Or

Cheap dual socket 1366 mobo with 2 pcie 16x or more


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 2, 2010)

Kantastic has a good sale going on if anyone here knows someone who wants to save $150 on a 980X
980x $900 shipped 
Corsair 128gb SSD $285
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107460


----------



## douglatins (May 3, 2010)

I need a deal on a RIIIE, that isn't sold on e-tailers


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

2 gtx470 SCs sealed in box for 360 each shipped. 

2 xeon 5620s for 750 shipped for the pair.

mountainmods custom case as well..... http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=342476&mpage=1#342662


----------



## onepost (May 4, 2010)

*i7 930, x58 and 5850/70*

I'm looking for an i7 930 (i live near a MC so less than $220) and an x58 board.  Also looking to grab a 5850 or 5870.  budget is ~$700 give or take.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 4, 2010)

pretty decent deal on a 24.6" monitor Open Box on Newegg: $199 + S&H

Open Box: SAMSUNG SYNCMASTER P2570 Glossy Black 24...

Only con's I can see is there are no VESA mount provisions...  Other than that, I'm in for one!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 4, 2010)

That and you can't add it to your cart 

I'm personally waiting for more LED backlit monitors to become available.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 4, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> That and you can't add it to your cart
> 
> I'm personally waiting for more LED backlit monitors to become available.



oh wow, guess i bought the only one?? lol


----------



## DanishDevil (May 4, 2010)

You must have


----------



## utnorris (May 5, 2010)

128Gb G-Skill Falcon SSD for just $180 + $5 shipping.  Indy controller.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=251218

If I had a need I would jump on this, but I can't justify it right now.  Should go quick.  Poster is Ashraf if you do not have access to the FS section.


----------



## douglatins (May 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 2 gtx470 SCs sealed in box for 360 each shipped.
> 
> 2 xeon 5620s for 750 shipped for the pair.
> 
> mountainmods custom case as well..... http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=342476&mpage=1#342662



WTF i cant access the page


----------



## Binge (May 5, 2010)

douglatins said:


> WTF i cant access the page



EVGA FS forums are for forum members who meet specific criteria.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2010)

http://www.overclock.net/other-components/723436-intel-ssd-g1-80gb-140-shipped.html intel x25-m G1 80gb for $140 shipped. 

cant beat that


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2010)

I don't like non-TRIM SSDs  I'd trade my X18-m 80gb G1 for a ocz vertex turbo 30gb anyday


----------



## Assassin48 (May 5, 2010)

i want to upgrade my 2x E5530s anyone find any good deals on a pair of Xeons ?

I saw the 5620s up there but if there is a better deal out there lmk


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 2 xeon 5620s for 750 shipped for the pair.
> 
> mountainmods custom case as well..... http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=342476&mpage=1#342662





Assassin48 said:


> i want to upgrade my 2x E5530s anyone find any good deals on a pair of Xeons ?
> 
> I saw the 5620s up there but if there is a better deal out there lmk



2 X5570's for $900

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1725199376.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2010)

bog!

go get em!

thats a gold mine for you. 

resale value is HIGH. real high


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> bog!
> 
> go get em!
> 
> ...



You wanna front the $900 for me?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2010)

if i had it.

i just dropped a TON of money today on what i was talking to you about the other night. 

got them for alot less than retail though so im not complaining. 

the shock of seeing that much money leave in a matter of minutes is setting in though. 

no regrets


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2010)

I will try to contact the seller tomorrow to see what is up


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2010)

if assassin doesnt want them i'd pass. 

i think the 32nm chips are available some places now retail boxed so it might be harder to sell them now that a few weeks ago. 

dont want to see you get burned.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 5, 2010)

Let me see what I can come up with bog


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2010)

I am picking them up and resell for sure


----------



## utnorris (May 6, 2010)

Are those x5570's dual qpi?  If they are single I wouldn't mind getting one at that price, too bad I am not in Seatle though.

For anyone looking for a GTX295 for a steal, $275

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/sys/1726563284.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2010)

5570 is gainstown dual QPI yes.

45nm


----------



## utnorris (May 6, 2010)

Ahhh, that sucks.  Thought it was at least 32nm.  Anyone know of a good deal for a 980x or equivalent let me know please.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2010)

problem is... 32nm dont like high bclk.


----------



## utnorris (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, but with an unlocked multi that isn't an issue.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2010)

gainstowns OC like a sunnabich. 240bclk is simple with GT. 

that and 5570 has good multi for high OCs.


----------



## utnorris (May 6, 2010)

While that may be true, I just want a 6 core that can do 4.2Ghz daily.  Not looking to break records right now.


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2010)

Tiger direct had a 980X for $950 AR, but it's sold out ATM:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=9461&sku=I69-980X


----------



## utnorris (May 6, 2010)

Yep, as soon as I got the email it was gone.  I think they are putting them back for combo deals.  Thats what they did on the 1055t and 1090t.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2010)

i need a 2gb stick of ddr2 for an eeepc netbook for cheap.


----------



## onepost (May 6, 2010)

980x here for 800 - says 850 in the message - had it posted a few days ago for 750 I think

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/sys/1722866240.html


----------



## utnorris (May 6, 2010)

Emailed him, lets see what he says.  Thanks.


----------



## utnorris (May 6, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i need a 2gb stick of ddr2 for an eeepc netbook for cheap.



Did you see the ones in xtreme?


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Did you see the ones in xtreme?



2 x 1GB Adata for $15


----------



## onepost (May 6, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Emailed him, lets see what he says.  Thanks.



Keep us updated - kind of fishy posting it 4 days apart with ~$100 price increase


----------



## utnorris (May 7, 2010)

No reply, so I don't know what's up.


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2010)

onepost said:


> Keep us updated - kind of fishy posting it 4 days apart with ~$100 price increase



his e-mail is fishy too...  I agree, use caution if this deal goes through

Anyways, OCZ 60gb Vertex SSD 150 - 10 MIR at newegg!!! Shellshocker

Shell Shocker Deal.  Exclusive Jaw Dropping Saving...




My god, the link in my sig shows a desperate seller trying to sell stuff at a great price!


----------



## onepost (May 7, 2010)

utnorris said:


> No reply, so I don't know what's up.



If he replies and I can help in any way let me know, I'm local and can follow instructions pretty well


----------



## utnorris (May 8, 2010)

Appreciate that, but since he hasn't responded yet I doubt he will.  So, still looking for a 980x or equivelent, i.e. W3860.
Thanks.


----------



## utnorris (May 8, 2010)

Fits:  http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1517366  for your SoDimm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2010)

i need a 1x2gb not 2x1gb


----------



## utnorris (May 9, 2010)

OCZ Gamestream 1010 Re-certified PSU for $60 plus shipping:

http://www.svc.com/ocz1010gxssli-b.html


----------



## bogmali (May 10, 2010)

Such a sweet deal here. 

5870 VaporX $300

http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/sys/1729195724.html

2X Xeon E5620 $400 Each

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1732421660.html


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2010)

Maybe a warm deal (not hot), but anyone looking for some decent 120mm x 38mm Panaflo's?

http://www.crazypc.com/products/5787.html


----------



## TIGR (May 10, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Maybe a warm deal (not hot), but anyone looking for some decent 120mm x 38mm Panaflo's?
> 
> http://www.crazypc.com/products/5787.html



Yes, in fact I am, thanks. 

Also, E5620s are available on Ebay for $395.


----------



## utnorris (May 10, 2010)

Here Fits, I know you like Delta's:

http://www.overclock.net/cooling-products/728299-fs-2-120x38mm-deltas.html

$25 for two.


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2010)

PowerColor HD5970 $560.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1732225422.html


----------



## n-ster (May 11, 2010)

bogmali said:


> PowerColor HD5970 $560.
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1732225422.html



wow that's a great deal... too bad he is not a member at TPU, I would have bought it if I weren't so sceptical of buying other people's things... I feel comfortable enough with TPU though

On another note, I can't believe I didn't sell anything in my FS thread... I mean, you can't deny it is very competitive pricing


----------



## SK-1 (May 11, 2010)

Can anyone find me a good deal on a Auzentech Prelude 7.1 sound card?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2010)

I have one that I'm not going to be using to its potential any longer since all I've got is stereo speakers now. PM me with an offer if you like


----------



## TIGR (May 12, 2010)

Maybe you guys can help me out. I'm looking for three Antec cases for testing purposes:

Twelve Hundred
P182 _or_ P183
P190 _or_ P193

Just looking for rock-bottom deals—one way or another, I need to purchase them in the next few weeks so I can test against a bunch of others. Would be nice but not necessary to find a cheap HAF 922 as well. Like it says under my avatar, I'm located in MN.


----------



## mlee49 (May 17, 2010)

Just curious what the going rate for a quality SSD is, I'm about to list one of my Nova's.

Is $300 on par?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2010)

$120 for 30gb
$180 for 60gb
$275 for 120gb


avg for used i think. new is close to that often


----------



## t_ski (May 17, 2010)

This OCZ 50GB SSD (LE version) is going to be the Shell Shocker for this afternoon.  $165:

OCZ Vertex LE (Limited Edition) OCZSSD2-1VTXLE50G ...


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 17, 2010)

yeah I got the same thing in an email this morning


----------



## DanishDevil (May 17, 2010)

What do you guys think? Should I get the Vertex LE today for $181.09 shipped and taxed (9.75% ), or hold out for something used? I'd love to get a second hand Vertex 2.


----------



## t_ski (May 17, 2010)

Ask mlee49 what he has


----------



## DanishDevil (May 17, 2010)

128GB is too much $$ for me  I totally would if I could.

Not buying anything else today, though. Nabbed an OCZ Solid 2 60GB for $95 for my netbook.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 17, 2010)

good buy DD I was gonna suggest that,


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2010)

Holy crap guys I just saw a i7 950 walk for $140 shipped:







Darwin is selling some crazy 775 cpu's at fire sale pricing!  SSD's are all over the place and 470's/5870s galore!


----------



## TIGR (May 21, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Holy crap guys I just saw a i7 950 walk for $140 shipped





What forum was vsop selling that at?


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2010)

Evga, sold quick too!


----------



## mlee49 (May 22, 2010)

Fit, any interest in a Koolance TMS-200?  $100 here:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=377861

Ultimate watercooling gear FTW.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2010)

i need a h55 mobo asap. like today or monday. 

can anyone help?

must be cheap.


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2010)

^^

Fry's nearby?

Cause they have THIS going on


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2010)

crap... if that was a gb or asus board i'd have you get me one.


----------



## theonedub (May 23, 2010)

I have a Gigabyte H55M-S2H. I am not actively selling it, but PM with an Offer and lets see what happens.


----------



## utnorris (May 24, 2010)

Hey guys,
I am looking for a Rampage Gene if anyone has seen one lately at a great price.  Newegg usually sells their OB ones for $160, so less than that is what I would consider great.  At around the same price I would consider it a good deal.
Thanks.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 24, 2010)

Anyone seen any deals on mATX 785 am3 boards?


----------



## utnorris (May 24, 2010)

Just the ones Fry's has been selling as combos with chips.  You can sell the chip and have a MB for practically free.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone seen any deals on mATX 785 am3 boards?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157177R&cm_re=a785gmh%2f128m-_-13-157-177R-_-Product


----------



## mastrdrver (May 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157177R&cm_re=a785gmh%2f128m-_-13-157-177R-_-Product



Thanks but I'll pass on ASRock. Also, needs to be AM3 ddr3 board. Sorry should have clarified that.

Do not have a Frys anywhere near me. Only thing is Microcenter but that's 2+ hrs away.


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Do not have a Frys anywhere near me. Only thing is Microcenter but that's 2+ hrs away.



I have a Gigabyte GA890GPA-UD3H that I will be selling here shortly if you're interested

Now onto some sweet deals:

2XHD5850 for $440.......http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1759631478.html

and  

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1759522629.html


----------



## utnorris (May 26, 2010)

I love those cases, I just wish they would do a horizontal version.  I love my MM case, but if they did a horizontal MB case I would be all over it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2010)

i know i always ask for really specific and hard to find items but i know its very possible to find stuff. 

keep your eye out for an enermax galaxy evo  for me. ENERMAX Galaxy EVO EGX1250EWT 1250W ATX12V / EPS12...


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

Pick one Steve. Galaxy Evo or Revolution? I honestly don't need my 950W anymore, and could live with something like a Corsair 850 modular.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2010)

ENERMAX Galaxy EVO EGX1250EWT 1250W ATX12V / EPS12...

one of them ^^

my gpus need 1200watts


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

Jaysus. Gotcha.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Pick one Steve. Galaxy Evo or Revolution? I honestly don't need my 950W anymore, and could live with something like a Corsair 850 modular.



https://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=381176


----------



## DonInKansas (May 27, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ENERMAX Galaxy EVO EGX1250EWT 1250W ATX12V / EPS12...
> 
> one of them ^^
> 
> my gpus need 1200watts


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

Where'd your Revolutions go?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2010)

i still have them. not selling them either. just need a tougher GPU PSU.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

What does a 950W go for used with the box and accessories nowadays?

Better yet, do you think he'd want my PSU in a trade?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2010)

you can ask. the guys kind of a ___________.

well you get the picture. 

he's less than informed about things.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ENERMAX Galaxy EVO EGX1250EWT 1250W ATX12V / EPS12...
> 
> one of them ^^
> 
> my gpus need 1200watts



Found:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=381154

Enermax Evo 1250 FS for $230 

EDIT: should have read down a few posts:


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Found:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=381154
> 
> Enermax Evo 1250 FS for $230



read the last post in that thread 

he's still not parting though.


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2010)

Why not?  Guess he wants $3000 up front eh?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2010)

yep


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

I'm currently working on getting my post count up on EVGA. Anybody wanna start a stupid thread there for me to post a lot in?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2010)

you can PM ppl without seeing the BST forum. just pm bigbrag about that psu


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

I did, but I just looked at the titles of the stuff being traded there. I want easier access.


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2010)

Go to the General Discussion thread and spam the Counting Thread.

You can get 50 posts pretty quick there.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

No go on the PSU trade. He bought an Antec 1200W earlier today.


----------



## TIGR (May 27, 2010)

Refurbished HAF 932 for $90. Use code "summerfun" for free shipping.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2010)

AMAZING DEAL if you have one of these boards!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/X58-Classified-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c12de9b36


----------



## SK-1 (May 28, 2010)

Wow, and a X58 Classified for is in my future...  wish I didn't have to get a new roof, or I'd be on both.


----------



## Binge (May 29, 2010)

Man O Man!  These PSUs are CHEAP!!!

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1521720


----------



## TIGR (May 29, 2010)

Binge said:


> Man O Man!  These PSUs are CHEAP!!!
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1521720



Was looking into these and while the GameXStream PSUs seem pretty universally frowned upon by those in the know (jonnyGURU, etc.), the EliteXStream 1000w model got an impressive review at [H]. However, the Newegg reviews suggest a real problem with quality control. Any suggestions? I tend to stock up PSUs when I find deals but quality is a far higher priority than price. Plus, I don't imagine there will be any warranty on these as they're EOL and from a private seller, even if NIB.


----------



## bogmali (May 29, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Plus, I don't imagine there will be any warranty on these as they're EOL and from a private seller, even if NIB.



Yup pretty much. Would have grabbed me one if it wasn't for that lone issue.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2010)

think of the OCZ gameXstream units as high end of mid range. great for a single GPU system (avoid if on somethjng really hungry like i7)

they're perfectly fine, but they get ripple as they reach closer and closer to their max capacity.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 30, 2010)

Aren't they FPS units?

What's up on [H]? There is something like 5 reference 5870s for sale with in the first 20 posts.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2010)

im in need of some 6 and 8pin pcie adapters.

you know... the ones that come with video cards... its usually 2x4pin molex to 6 or 8pin pcie


yeah, i need 4 of each. must be black on the pcie end


----------



## SK-1 (May 31, 2010)

A couple of 285's 500.00
http://peoria.craigslist.org/sys/1759963275.html


----------



## utnorris (May 31, 2010)

I7 980x $776 + tax at Frys In Store Only 

Ok,
So they had this in their ad today with a "Too Low To Show" price disclaimer. I called my local Frys (Plano, Tx) and the guy told me it was $776. He had already sold three, so I doubt it will last long as it is a "WHILE SUPPLIES LAST" situation.


Wish I was not working.


----------



## SK-1 (Jun 1, 2010)

This seems too good to be true.
http://peoria.craigslist.org/sys/1769138948.html
For sale is a brand new custom built PC (have receipts), less than 1 week old. Of course it works beautifully, it's new! Intel E8400 Core 2 Duo 3.0 GHz CPU, 500 GB Seagate 7200rpm hard drive, ATI HD4550 with GDDR3 & HDMI out (512mb), Cooler Master tower case with 420w power supply, 2 GB of RAM, Asus P5KPL IPC motherboard, and twin 19" LCD's. Windows 7 64bit installed, but no media is included. 

I have and will provide you with the sales receipt from Computer Deli for the Tower Case, Motherboard, Video card, hard drive, and cpu fan/heatsink. PC was built for someone who changed their mind and wanted a laptop. 

Cash only local deal please : will deliver within reasonable distance if necessary.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 1, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im in need of some 6 and 8pin pcie adapters.
> 
> you know... the ones that come with video cards... its usually 2x4pin molex to 6 or 8pin pcie
> 
> ...



I have three of the 4pin molex to 6pinm PCIe with black ends. PM me your budget and lets see what happens.


----------



## TIGR (Jun 2, 2010)

^^ And I've got tons of molex to 8pin PCI-Express adapters with black ends and one 6pin I could spare so you can PM me about those if you like. If you're interested in some Delta FFB1212VHEs—ha, or pretty much any other kind of computer component—we could make it more worth the shipping cost.


----------



## utnorris (Jun 3, 2010)

Just in case everyone missed it, Newegg has the REIII in stock as open box for $288.  This is a heck of a deal for those looking for an enthusiast board with all the trimmings.

Open Box: ASUS Rampage III Extreme LGA 1366 Intel ...


----------



## bogmali (Jun 4, 2010)

Good

Better

Best Definitely taking this one


----------



## utnorris (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice bomali.  You always seem to find some sweet deals where you live.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 6, 2010)

I think he spends his days on either tpu or craigslist LOL


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I think he spends his days on either tpu or craigslist LOL



Both........I just have the nose for these things


----------



## utnorris (Jun 8, 2010)

Hot!!! Tiger Direct deals:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1921790#post1921790


----------



## bogmali (Jun 9, 2010)

Here you go Fit.......to go with the text that I sent yah

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/sys/1777729340.html


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone seen any good deals on a 2x4gb ddr*2* kit?

Got a AM2+ board with 2 dimm slots. Didn't realize it was AM2+ (since it came with a Athlon X3 that fully unlocked) so I figured I would max it out if I could find anything.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2010)

i need a deal on a WB black 640gb and 1tb.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Newegg has WD Black 640s for $50 today. Not sure if it's over yet, though.

Apparently though, they're a newer model with 3 platters instead of 2 that perform worse.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Newegg has WD Black 640s for $50 today. Not sure if it's over yet, though.
> 
> Apparently though, they're a newer model with 3 platters instead of 2 that perform worse.



gay!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

I've got a Black 640GB, but probably would only trade for a 3200AAKS + cash.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2010)

i kinda want brand new drives


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

No worries. Gonna be near impossible to find the two platter 640's now though.


----------



## utnorris (Jun 11, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120582244297

Gigabyte HD5870 for $295 + shipping - BCB = $287ish shipped.  My BCB was instant.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting this just for shits and giggles:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/sys/1787010900.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 12, 2010)

Any word on the xeons?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Any word on the xeons?




Not yet, text the guy the other day and so far no reply. There are some W3520's if you're interested in those (I don't think you're looking for quads though).


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 13, 2010)

If anybody wants an i7 875K, hit me up. My MicroCenter has 13 of 'em. Unfortunately, I can only get 1.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2010)

Whats a "fire sale price" for a i7 920?  $180?  I'm thinking of listing mine FS at $180, it does 4.2 up to 4.4GHz.

Also found 2x Xeon E5620 for $350 a piece:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=417584

Also has a MM U2-UFO case FS


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2010)

I sold two of mine for $180. They went real quick
Didn't you give me a hard time when I was selling them for that price


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 15, 2010)

Newegg has OCZ Agility 2 2.5" 120GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) for $270 - $30 mail-in rebate = $240 with free shipping. Next lowest on Google Products is $300 after rebate.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2010)

im looking for some cpu waterblocks for my sr2.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I sold two of mine for $180. They went real quick
> Didn't you give me a hard time when I was selling them for that price



I'll do $160 just for you


----------



## HammerON (Jun 16, 2010)

Tigerdirect has the EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI Motherboard for $349.99 ($150.00 off)..,
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...mmc_o=dRqJ4mCjCZ-qKR2VCjC2zfGpjvNCjCHvSDCnixn


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't laugh

I'm looking for a Sempron 140 for about $20 shipped anyone seen anything..
Sno.lcn sold his already


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 18, 2010)

looking for a GTX260 192 core stat guys


----------



## onepost (Jun 18, 2010)

looking for a 1055t for < 175.  inquired about one on AT for 158 but no word


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2010)

There's one in my local CL for $165 brand new

http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/sys/1788166375.html


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 18, 2010)

i need some clear tubing 1/2" 3/4"
some black sleeving 
and some Triple Rotary 90 Degree G 1/4 Male to Female Fitting


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 20, 2010)

there are no less than 5 gtx295s out there for $250 shipped right now. 

EVGA, OCN, and H have a spread of the. 

great prices


----------



## onepost (Jun 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> There's one in my local CL for $165 brand new
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/sys/1788166375.html



i tried that guy - the posting expired before i got ahold of him.  bought one of tigerdirect with bcb and ebillme rebate it was $155 shipped


----------



## Binge (Jun 21, 2010)

980X on the cheap.   http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2084313


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2010)

check the deal i just scored...







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260624051661&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice! Do they come with any mounting hardware?

The 480's will require the G80 mounting kit, along with some modding for proper contact.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 25, 2010)

1366 cpu for $45 yep $45~!

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1527313&highlight=classified


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 25, 2010)

Gone.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2010)

hey guys... i found a deal..

$175 shipped for intel x25-m 80gb g1 + wd blk 640gb

should i take it?

both drives are about a year old.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2010)

that's a deal I wouldn't pass up. have they done any hdd tests to show they work right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2010)

does the g1 intel support trim?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 26, 2010)

2 seconds of googling says no.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2010)

yep.. lol.. it's the G2's that support.. so that's the reason why it's so cheap.


----------



## TIGR (Jun 26, 2010)

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2085360

Intel X25-M G1 $100
Intel X25-M G2 $150


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2010)

how about an intel pro/1000 pcie lan card... single or dual port for under $50


----------



## utnorris (Jun 26, 2010)

Lots in this post, but there is an Intel G2 drive for $155:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1528652


----------



## TIGR (Jun 26, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> how about an intel pro/1000 pcie lan card... single or dual port for under $50



Is this what you are looking for or not so much? I haven't done much looking for them so not sure if that's what you meant.

Edit: also here for less, _and_ seller is accepting "best offers."


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2010)

yeah. im looking for dual port version for about the same price.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2010)

darwin96 has some craaaazy deals in the FS section atm, 25% off his prices... theres some dirt cheap stuff over there.

while we probably shouldnt mention FS threads in here, hotdamn - the stuff is AWESOME


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2010)

i cant see the FS section.... remember?


----------



## TIGR (Jun 26, 2010)

Fits, I'm not sure what the "MT" is so maybe this is useless to you, but here you go. I see a lot of these "MT" ones for cheap, so gonna look into what the diff is.

Some Info


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 26, 2010)

FYI I had little to do with your removal from there


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2010)

i have to have pcie... forgot to mention that i think.


----------



## TIGR (Jun 26, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have to have pcie... forgot to mention that i think.



Argh, no—you mentioned it. My bad!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i cant see the FS section.... remember?



i wasnt involved with that, so no, i dont know about that stuff.


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2010)

It's also not for public discussion, move along.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 26, 2010)

So why don't you stop discussing it.......?

I found a G2 for 150 shipped new, I can only get one, so let me know.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey fits I beleive you owe me a deal on a 5850 
I am either looking for a 5770 or someone who wants a 5770 + cash for their 58x0/ gtx470


----------



## coxmaster (Jun 26, 2010)

Just a heads up Fit. You can get a Gen1 80GB for $125-AR


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2010)

You Portland, OR folks should jump on this sweet deal

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/sys/1812141166.html

Or if you're not into World Cup Soccer and bored to the death, here is a good deal for you:

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/1811681621.html


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeez. The only reason I don't want to move to Portland is I'm afraid I'll turn suicidal from the lack of sunshine (spoiled cali boy).


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

DD, it's not that bad up here. The sun pokes out now and again. I use to live in Arizona, so sure, while it's not the same, you won't miss the tons of heat. Plus the countryside is very pretty up here. Lots of stuff to do if you like the outdoors.

bogmali, I'd be all over that deal if I had the cash...


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Plus the countryside is very pretty up here. Lots of stuff to do if you like the outdoors.



Not to mention that it's GREEN

and no SMOG


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Not to mention that it's GREEN
> *
> and no SMOG*



not yet


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 26, 2010)

But the beaches aren't like they are here


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> But the bitches aren't like they are here



how so?


----------



## TIGR (Jun 26, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> how so?



Nice.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't know DD beaches are one thing but bitches is a whole nother story


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2010)

are there no bitches on the beaches in OR?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> are there no bitches on the beaches in OR?



not just in beaches.....


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 27, 2010)

This might be tough. I'm looking for 2 sets of any of these kits. 
http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/998691.aspx
http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/998707.aspx
http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/998750.aspx


----------



## TIGR (Jun 28, 2010)

Intel X25-M 160GB G1 $200 + shipping


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 1, 2010)

33 open box ATI 5 series at Newegg; $300 5870s, $220 5850s, close to $100 5750s and 5770s

Mostly Powercolor, MSI though a few others here and there.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 1, 2010)

$49.49 shipped with promo code EMCYVYZ29 
Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200...


----------



## utnorris (Jul 1, 2010)

Ebay EVGA SC GTX480 for $425 - $34 BCB + $15 shipping = $406 total

http://cgi.ebay.com/EVGA-GTX480-SC-...Zalgo=DLSKWL&its=K&itu=UCK%2BMBMS&otn=6&ps=63


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> $49.49 shipped with promo code EMCYVYZ29
> Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200...



was this a 1 day deal? code aint working now.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 2, 2010)

i need a mcw60 or mcw80 with a gt200 hold down cheap


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a brand new mcw80.


----------



## hv43082 (Jul 4, 2010)

Shameless self promotion but my deals are pretty good here


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> was this a 1 day deal? code aint working now.



Yeah it was a 24 hour sale i got 2 off em....well whenever they get here I'll have 2 of em...
Newegg's 3 day shipping keeps turning into 3-5 day shipping in the cart it's getting annoying..I contacted customer service about it and they said if you buy 1 item that has 3 day shipping you will get it but if you buy 2 items or more than it goes to 3-5 day shipping..


So if you come across this just do multiple orders ti save time on shipping


----------



## bogmali (Jul 9, 2010)

OK this thread has gone stagnant.........Here's one deal (I think) that'll perk it up:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/sys/1832768093.html


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2010)

Seriously? That's it. I'm moving in with bog. Better make room.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 9, 2010)

Have not been keeping tabs on those cards yet but what do they normally retail for?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2010)

W1zz's review says $1000, but other sites are saying $1200. I bet they'll go for more than that street value.


----------



## utnorris (Jul 9, 2010)

After seeing the review I bet they go for way more than retail.  Probably close to $1400.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey guys whats the most insane price on an e8500??  sub $100?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 10, 2010)

Recently comleted Ebay listings for USED E8500's:







I'd say anything under $100 shipped is a great price if you want to sell quick/get a good deal.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 10, 2010)

May have to snag one.  Found out that the board I'm selling can do 600FSB.  I'll consider it if I can get someone to buy the 9600GSO.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 10, 2010)

Dayum that would be sweet. I miss running E8500s myself. Used to run them at about 477x9.5 all day long. Benched my best one at 500x9.5, all on water. Besides, P35/P45 is so much easier to clock than the current gen stuff.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/XSPC-Premium-La...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b35bb032


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i need a pile of 8800gt's for cheap. 

~$50 each or less would be optimal.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 20, 2010)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1035969413#post1035969413

Pretty cheap for the famous Rocketfish uber huge case.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweet deal for 2 EVGA GTX470.........


http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1861770568.html

If they weren't EVGA they would have been gone.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 25, 2010)

You meant 480, right?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 25, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> You meant 480, right?



Link Fixed and stop drooling


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 25, 2010)

I had a 470. Returned it. Trying out a 460 once I offload this pair of matching 5770s.


----------



## utnorris (Jul 25, 2010)

I have two GTX470's in SLI and they are sweet.  Now I just need three matching displays.


----------



## utnorris (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok, so I have to laugh at this, there is no friggin way this is right:

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/sys/1861729810.html


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 25, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Ok, so I have to laugh at this, there is no friggin way this is right:
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/sys/1861729810.html



I think I'll check into this deal.


----------



## utnorris (Jul 25, 2010)

Already did, haven't gotten a response as of yet.  But who would sell a HD5970 for less than half price?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 25, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Already did, haven't gotten a response as of yet.  But who would sell a HD5970 for less than half price?



I'm almost positive that is a typo I bet he meant 5870 (which is still a kick-ass deal) when he replies otherwise someone better take it


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice deal indeed.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 25, 2010)

Sapphire 5970 $495 shipped!! 

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1535297


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 25, 2010)

Guys, i7 875K + MSI P55 GD80 for $280, is it a good deal? I'm thinking about picking it up, playing with the P55 platform, then reselling it for a little profit. Retail on Newegg would cost over $500, I'm almost certain I can get like $380-$400 for the stuff.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Guys, i7 875K + MSI P55 GD80 for $280, is it a good deal? I'm thinking about picking it up, playing with the P55 platform, then reselling it for a little profit. Retail on Newegg would cost over $500, I'm almost certain I can get like $380-$400 for the stuff.



I would def go for it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 26, 2010)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1535297

still there


----------



## n-ster (Jul 26, 2010)

Any watercooling parts for my use? (i7 920 + 5850 CF)


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2010)

Anybody know someone looking for a 980X?  Thinking of selling mine or trading for an SR-2 and a low-end compatible 1366 chip.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 26, 2010)

if you sell it uber cheap I could do it ASAP  My i7 920 + $$ for your 980X lol

Just for your info, i7 980X's seem to sell at 750~800$

Looked but couldn't find ny buyers sry


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd need about $600 plus a CPU to get the board, but I don't think the 920's are compatible with the SR-2.


----------



## utnorris (Jul 27, 2010)

They are not.  I am debating selling my 980x and putting my 920 back in since it's a golden one.  My only hold back is the fact that 980x's have been going for less than $800 consistently now, almost not worth selling.

If anyone is looking for San Ace fans (the good ones) I have a bunch I need to sell off.  $10 each plus shipping.


----------



## TIGR (Jul 27, 2010)

^^ Do you have the exact model number on those San Aces?


----------



## utnorris (Jul 27, 2010)

109r1212h1011


----------



## rangerone766 (Jul 27, 2010)

gtx285 for $100 here in cincy
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/sys/1861754219.html

i bought this guys other 1 last week for $125, so its a legit deal. if i had more money i'd buy it to resell at a decent proffit.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 28, 2010)

MSI GTX 470 open box, about $240 shipped

XFX 5970 open box, just under $550 shipped

Powercolor 5870 2GB Eyefinity 6 open box, less than $400 shipped

For anyone who likes open box Newegg.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2010)

5970 for 500 obo http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1036012525#post1036012525


----------



## bogmali (Aug 3, 2010)

Brand new Sapphire HD5770 Vapor-X for $100

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1878394284.html


----------



## utnorris (Aug 4, 2010)

WOW!! This has got to be the deal of the century.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/sys/1879577285.html

I quote:

"Extreme Graphics / Gaming Computer priced to sell. Was using the computer for my architectural needs but can easily handle some intense gaming programs as well. Need cash for unexpected medical bills, so need to sell ASAP. My misfortune is going to be a steal for you! *Bought and built this computer less than 6 months ago for $7500.00!* Most computers this quick and powerful would cost nearly $10,000 assembled!"

Would really like what ever this guy is on.


----------



## TIGR (Aug 4, 2010)

^^ Haha I stopped reading the ad at this point:



			
				Craigslist said:
			
		

> EVGA GeForce 8800 GTX Superclocked 768MB Video Card (This machine has 3 of these graphic cards in it, over *$1500*!)



I too would like some of what he's smoking.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

it certainly is a very high end system... 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ehhh.. somewhat of a good deal...if your looking and want to save $20 LOL
http://www.pcpartsohio.com/systemDetail.aspx?system_id=69&IsSystemLaptop=1


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

god damnit, why do you guys get those things so cheap? i want a nettop/netbook at that price...


hell, my work needs new PC's and nettops would do the trick - but they cost more than netbooks :S


----------



## utnorris (Aug 4, 2010)

TIGR said:


> ^^ Haha I stopped reading the ad at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> I too would like some of what he's smoking.





Mussels said:


> it certainly is a very high end system... 2-3 years ago.



I am thinking about sending him an email and offering him $500 fr it, but I think that would be too high.  And that water cooling setup, got to be kidding me.  :shadedshu


----------



## TIGR (Aug 4, 2010)

980X for $500 (Craigslist, MN)


----------



## utnorris (Aug 4, 2010)

Wish I was in MN.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 4, 2010)

Hell I`d buy an abused i7 970 for 500$ LOL

You should totally buy it and resell for a quick profit


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok I took advantage of this deal last week when it was mislisted and I got the MSI 785GM-P-45 and a AII x4 635 for a $99.99 for both so I went back to check up to see how it's listed and here is what I found

http://www.microcenter.com/specials/promotions/0803_AMDbundle.html


Some REALLY good deals here

What suck though is they had a MIR from 7/15-7/31 and I got mine on 8/1 and now they have a MIR for 8/2-8/17...so it's the same deal I got but I didn't have to wait for a MIR


----------



## utnorris (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice.  I might just have to rebuild my HTPC now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2010)

some Phenom II 555 chips are beasts when they unlock and clock to close to 4ghz! and to get one with a free board! its a no brainer


----------



## a_ump (Aug 5, 2010)

damit! lol i wished i'd remembered to look at this thread before ording my aunts comp. just put n AII x3 n some random micro-atx mobo for bout $120. gah. lol its all ur guy's fault for not directing me here in my thread XD


----------



## n-ster (Aug 5, 2010)

the MC deals have been like that since... MANY months lol


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 5, 2010)

n-ster said:


> the MC deals have been like that since... MANY months lol



They got a little better I got a 630 2 months ago and they offered was a 760l mobo...
or a 740 I think the success of those sales are growing


----------



## n-ster (Aug 5, 2010)

it was a 785g a few more months back IIRC, else there is the 40$ off any AM3 mobo or something?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah they still have the $40 dollar off option still...That's awesome because it applies to every AMD cpu they carry except the Sempron 140...But it's instore I think and you have to tell em to do it..LOL

Plus I was told they now match Newegg and TigerDirect 

I absolutely Love that store...Walking in and Seeing that wall of AMD boards and Isle of Intel boards makes my pp tingle..LuLzzz 

Plus they always have in store specials Last time i was there they had XFX 9800's for $67 

Oh and I noticed they had more water cooling supplies than Ive seen at any one Etailer.. they had like 18 pumps to choose from,every color of the Rainbow coolant!!

That store is GEEK HEAVEN  

You know how like every once in a while you find yourself in need of a cable or something and look all over for it but can't find it and think How nice it would be if someone made one but accept that it's time to mod one since they obviously don't exist....Check Isle 3 at MC they prolly have it...

Like I said 
pp
entrance
Tingle


----------



## n-ster (Aug 6, 2010)

I never heard of pricematch except for processors


----------



## utnorris (Aug 6, 2010)

MC will do it depending on where and what and who you talk too.  I can usually get the manager to match most anything, in fact he hasn't turned me down yet.  But technically he could say no as it's not their official policy.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 6, 2010)

ived tried several times, and haven't gotten one (the NJ one)... they didn't even price match a 10$ difference on a 220$ mobo


----------



## utnorris (Aug 6, 2010)

Dude, if you are in NJ I envy you.  They were clearing out all their BP fittings at friggin ridiculous prices.  They had the D-plugs for a $1.80 or so and compression fittings for around $2.  I got my MC to get the Banchetto tech bench from them for their clearance price of $92.  I wish I was able to go there, probably spend $500 and turn around and make $2000 on the stuff they were clearing out.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 6, 2010)

I used to live in NJ and sometimes still go there or pass by there... now I'm in Montreal

NJ has 7% tax usually, but at MC they charge 3.5% tax 

I am leaving tomorrow to go to NJ for a few days, anything I should consider now?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys can you all help out a quick favor?

I'm debating offering my vanilla X58 w/EK block up for trade for an X58 Classified.  Straight trade no cash either way.

Is this fair on both sides?  Just for curiosity what would anyone expect to pay for a 3x Classy(E760)?  What would anyone offer(serious) on my board + block?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 6, 2010)

$250ish is what the going rate is right now for a used $E760 Classy although I sold mine for $200 cause I just couldn't stand EVGA's warranty tricks.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

explain EVGA's warranty tricks, please.

I'm about to submit for an RMA on this board since the 3rd pcie slot is dead.  Any help would be great man.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 6, 2010)

At my MC they were selling a MegaShadow for $98.99 (way over any online price) and asked the associate nearest if they would pricematch it and he said they should. Called up the manager and she asked for a printed quote from a retailer within 10mi that had a cheaper price. She said if they don't sell it for less down the street, that's the price you pay. I also had an HD 5870 in hand. I asked her if me buying that as well changed anything, and she repeated herself in an even more bitchy tone. 

I try to go to MC when she's not working.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 6, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> explain EVGA's warranty tricks, please.
> 
> I'm about to submit for an RMA on this board since the 3rd pcie slot is dead.  Any help would be great man.



Check your PM


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks bog for clearing that up.


----------



## utnorris (Aug 7, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I used to live in NJ and sometimes still go there or pass by there... now I'm in Montreal
> 
> NJ has 7% tax usually, but at MC they charge 3.5% tax
> 
> I am leaving tomorrow to go to NJ for a few days, anything I should consider now?



If I give you a list can you pick me up some stuff and ship it to me?


----------



## n-ster (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm kinda broke lol, and my dad won't lend me money to buy stuff that's not for me...

and I'm not sure if I'm going, if I wanna go, I need to find an excuse for them to drive me there lol

sorry  I would have if I had a CC or cash lol


----------



## utnorris (Aug 7, 2010)

no worries.  They have a lot of connectors like PCIe and PSU connectors for $.03 - $.05 each, so a dollar will get you a lot just as an FYI.

Here is a link to their clearance stuff:

http://www.microcenter.com/search/s...ilPrice&Nso=Ascending&sht=Any&prt=NewProduct&


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2010)

Corsair 750TX PSU for 75$ shipped!

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1538129


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Corsair 850TX for 85$ shipped

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1538950


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 16, 2010)

XFX Radeon HD 4890 1 GB Graphics Card - $150
http://peoria.craigslist.org/sys/1899892751.html


----------



## utnorris (Aug 22, 2010)

EVGA GTX480 for $378.72 shipped on Ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/EVGA-GTX-480-SU...=200510636886&ps=63&clkid=6226573748422825469

It's being discussed here:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1541407


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 22, 2010)

same guy has 22" dell LCDs for cheap


----------



## utnorris (Aug 22, 2010)

You have a link?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 22, 2010)

auction gone

???


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn! All I see him selling are two cards.. I'd love to pick up three 22 inchers right now.


----------



## utnorris (Aug 23, 2010)

Starting to look more and more like a scam.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 24, 2010)

guys please any good deals from amazon and ebay, i can do shipping only from there, and will be appreciate it 

thanx


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 25, 2010)

This really cool guy is selling a 5850 for $225......

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=129454


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 25, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> This really cool guy is selling a 5850 for $225......
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=129454



Lame self pimp


----------



## n-ster (Aug 25, 2010)

Watch out what you say, he might come with his gun and scare the shit out of you  Hey don, hope you fight you way out of your financial trouble, you already work long hours (as some kind of cop?) and you're a great guy 

On an objective note, SICK price


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 25, 2010)

Don's not a Cop, but he does like doughnuts.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 25, 2010)

ahh there is the resemblance xD

I'm looking for a mouse that a lefty (me) could use... used is better


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a dispatcher; I tell the cops where to go and answer the phone with "911 What's your emergency?"  lol


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> I'm a dispatcher; I tell the cops where to go and answer the phone with "911 What's your emergency?"  lol



Do you tell the callers that your name is "DIK"?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 25, 2010)

im trying eagerly to score this gtx480 for $380... http://www.overclock.net/video/806422-fs-gtx-480-lacie-24-monitor.html


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2010)

LCD Monitors for cheap......

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1917714756.html


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 25, 2010)

I hate stupid people on Ebay. Retard refunded this I won then lists this.

So anyone seen any 5870s less than 300? Just need 1.

Must be reference card and prefer XFX but doesn't need to be.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 25, 2010)

rofl it says socket 775 for an i7 930 XD


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 25, 2010)

What a clown. I love the comment at the end of the new auction. :shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Aug 25, 2010)

Is he allowed to do that? If the sale price isn't high enough he won't sell it to the highest bidder?
I call BS


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> so anyone seen any 5870s less than 300? Just need 1.
> 
> Must be reference card and prefer xfx but doesn't need to be.



yhpm


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 25, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I hate stupid people on Ebay. Retard refunded this I won then lists this.
> 
> So anyone seen any 5870s less than 300? Just need 1.
> 
> Must be reference card and prefer XFX but doesn't need to be.



Contact Ebay. You might be able to get them to sell it to you. Especially with that comment at the bottom of the new auction.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great deal on a Diamond Reference 5850

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1543867&highlight=5850


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Great deal on a Diamond Reference 5850
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1543867&highlight=5850



About the same price as mine, except I include shipping. I wonder how much he charges for "handling"? I will pet mine just like a dog, for you, for FREE!!!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> About the same price as mine, except I include shipping. I wonder how much he charges for "handling"? I will pet mine just like a dog, for you, for FREE!!!



Wierd - but okay


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 8, 2010)

anyone seen  any eyefinity cards out there used?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 8, 2010)

You mean 6-way eyefinity cards?  IIRC, all (decent) Radeon 5K series cards will do 3-way eyefinity.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 8, 2010)

theres a few eyefinity 6 cards as well as eyefinity 5 i think

i saw the eyefinity 12 but dont think anyone ever made it.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 8, 2010)

Again, to clarify, that what you are looking for: 6-way?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 8, 2010)

5870 ef6

but 57XX EF5 would be ok as well


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 9, 2010)

jaysus~!

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1545741


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 9, 2010)

DAMN! A $600 card goin for $300!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 9, 2010)

I KNOW RIGHT!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2010)

So fit! how much for the 32nm xeon? would it work in my ramage II gene?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 9, 2010)

yes it would work. 

what cpu you wanting? there are MANY


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2010)

I was just looking for a quad (with eight threads) that is a 32nm CPU.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's 2 EVGA GTX480's for $350 each.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/1941895234.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 9, 2010)

$500 to $1600 depending on the cpu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> $500 to $1600 depending on the cpu



wow! that sux. hopfully they will come down in price once 1155 is released


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> wow! that sux. hopfully they will come down in price once 1155 is released



why would that change the price? have you looked at 32nm cpu prices?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2010)

yea on the intel website, but thats about it.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 5870 ef6
> 
> but 57XX EF5 would be ok as well



I'd just wait for the new 6xxx cards to show up. I'm sure even they will push those card's retail price down a bit.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 9, 2010)

I hope so!

Wonder how low the 5970 will go...


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2010)

Already I am seeing 5970's for $450-500.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 9, 2010)

ie:bogmali just sold a 5970 at 450$ shipped...  5850s are 220-230$ shipped now... 5830s are seeing 150$ shipped


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 13, 2010)

whats the going rate for a gtx295 in mint condition?


----------



## TIGR (Sep 14, 2010)

I've seen 295s going mostly for around $250, but for a card like that now that the 400s are out, it's probably going to vary a lot from seller to seller.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2010)

is 200 a good buy?


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> is 200 a good buy?



I'd say so.  295GTX is still a solid card.


So how's this complete system + 2 monitors for $500?

1 x Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
· 1 x Maxtor 250GB HDD Sata
· Apple Brand wired Keyboard and wireless Mouse with Bluetooth adapter.
· eSata Port and FireWire Ports.
· 1 x Sony Optiarc 22X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model AD-7220S - OEM
· 1 x GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard
· 1 x Antec EarthWatts EA650 650W Continuous Power ATX12V Ver.2.2 / EPS12V version 2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC "compatible with Core i7/Core i5" Power Supply
· 1 x Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 Yorkfield 2.5GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor BX80580Q9300 (Overclocked to 3.01Ghz)
· 1 x Patriot Extreme Performance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model PDC24G8500ELKR2
· 1 x ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler
· 1 x SAMSUNG 2433BW High Glossy Black 24" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor
· 1 x SAMSUNG 19" Monitor.
· Mid Size Tower with 3 double bearing fan.
· Logitech Dual Speakers with SubWoofer.
· Nvidia 9800GT 256MB DDR3 PCIe 2


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2010)

I could use a couple used 1920x1200 monitors for a good price.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2010)

hmm.... how many?

wholesale group buy maybe? i need some myself. 3 or so.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2010)

heres 2 dell 22"s for $100 each http://www.overclock.net/video/822848-3x-dell-22in-lcds-now-100-a.html?highlight=lcd


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2010)

I need two for an eyefinity setup. Those Dell's are a good deal...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> I need two for an eyefinity setup.



i'll keep a lookout.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> I need two for an eyefinity setup. Those Dell's are a good deal...



i thought you were going SLI


----------



## rick22 (Sep 16, 2010)

sweet deals at Kmart


----------



## t_ski (Sep 16, 2010)

If anybody needs some watercooling, go check out the deals at Micro Center.  Here's some I found:

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0310636

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0308629

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0308632

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0310644

And the best deal yet!!!

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0308631


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

damn


----------



## t_ski (Sep 16, 2010)

An EK GTX 285 *NICKEL* waterblock for less than the prince of dinner


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 19, 2010)

480 for $410
[FS] The ever changing for-sale room ... take a lo...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 22, 2010)

big drop on OCZ SSD vertex 2 120G in newegg, only 240$

OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G 2.5" 120GB SATA II ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 28, 2010)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1550077


----------



## bogmali (Sep 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1550077



Raise your GTX480 with this GTX480

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/sys/1975206127.html


----------



## n-ster (Sep 28, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Raise your GTX480 with this GTX480
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/sys/1975206127.html



must be a dead card at that price LOL

srsly too good to be true card O.O you should buy it and ressell it lol


----------



## theonedub (Sep 28, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Raise your GTX480 with this GTX480
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/sys/1975206127.html



Is that legit? Cause I would love to grab that  Has he replied to the email I am sure you already sent?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 28, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Is that legit? Cause I would love to grab that  Has he replied to the email I am sure you already sent?



Haven't sent sh*t until now (since you asked the question). Not a big fan of the 480 (oh and it's EVGA too)


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> I could use a couple used 1920x1200 monitors for a good price.



you and me both.   I'll post here if I find anything.  I'm getting one from DonInKansas and am looking for a second one to pair it up with (no desk space for 3 yet).  Newegg has those recertified HP's but they're sold out w/ an estimated re-release of them in November


----------



## theonedub (Sep 28, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Haven't sent sh*t until now (since you asked the question). Not a big fan of the 480 (oh and it's EVGA too)



I hear you, I am no fan of the heat a 480 produces, but the price is ridiculous. Thats nearly the same as the 470s I was looking at.

If he gets back to you can you see if he has an invoice or something so I can get that great laugh warranty service?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 28, 2010)

theonedub said:


> If he gets back to you can you see if he has an invoice or something so I can get that great laugh warranty service?



Since I personally know how great EVGA's warranty is:shadedshu, I will ask that question when he responds to my email.


----------



## utnorris (Sep 28, 2010)

Is $300 shipped for an E5640 a good price?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 28, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Is $300 shipped for an E5640 a good price?



It's alright.........$250 would be a steal though


----------



## utnorris (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I picked one up and everywhere I checked had them at $700+, so it seemed like a good deal.  Runs pretty good for the 2 hours I have had to play with it.  I downgraded from my 980x to this, so hopefully I can get this one working just as good.  4.2Ghz was easy, but getting it to post with my memory at their usual settings is a PITA.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 28, 2010)

What would a good price for a samsung ln-t2642h be?


----------



## n-ster (Sep 28, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Well I picked one up and everywhere I checked had them at $700+, so it seemed like a good deal.  Runs pretty good for the 2 hours I have had to play with it.  I downgraded from my 980x to this, so hopefully I can get this one working just as good.  4.2Ghz was easy, but getting it to post with my memory at their usual settings is a PITA.



If you find another at the same price, give me a shout, I'd be interested... an i7 920 + 50% more cache 32nm is win

I'd actually really like it, I find its a great price


----------



## utnorris (Sep 28, 2010)

Go here and contact the seller, I believe he has more:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1547043&highlight=e5640


----------



## n-ster (Sep 28, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Go here and contact the seller, I believe he has more:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1547043&highlight=e5640



I really hope he has one left, They seem awesome lol

This will work on my X58A-UD3R right?


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 29, 2010)

For you 480 GTX fans...a pair for $500 flat...btw they are brand new in sealed box.

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/sys/1976286008.html


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Err... somebody in miami grab one for me!


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 5870 ef6
> 
> but 57XX EF5 would be ok as well



Don't know if your still looking Fits but Newegg has the Sapphire card for $405 AR.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 29, 2010)

first bitfenix colossus for sale in the US Here


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2010)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1547803


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 30, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Don't know if your still looking Fits but Newegg has the Sapphire card for $405 AR.



 Price dropped 20 bucks and also has a $20 promo on it making it..............$365 AR.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yea... just that everyone's waiting for NI right now.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 30, 2010)

Yea but this stuff is getting ridiculously cheap.....and its the high end stuff.

I guess the prices just hung around too long and now their doing the price drop all at once making it look good. Like the HIS 5870 that is $335 after the $55 promo.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 30, 2010)

Anybody up for some speedy SSD's?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 13, 2010)

Super PSU, wish it was the 750 watt model.

Jonny Guru Seasonic X-560


----------



## n-ster (Oct 15, 2010)

still looking for a 12mb cache 32nm quad core lga 1366 processor at under 400$ preferably 00$


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 16, 2010)

looking for a caviar black under $40 ... gonna raid it with my 750gb one but I just need something cheap and doesnt need to be 750 ...


----------



## bogmali (Oct 17, 2010)

If only I had a dual 1366 Xeon board..........

http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/sys/2000546405.html


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Oct 17, 2010)

Anybody seen a deal on evga SR-2?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 17, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> Anybody seen a deal on evga SR-2?



I saw one on Evga for $525... let me see if I can find it....


Here we are: 

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=628476

You'll have to be a member to view the thread but pm me if you want some help getting ahold of the seller.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 17, 2010)

You knew that wasn't going to last haha.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Oct 17, 2010)

bogmali said:


> You knew that wasn't going to last haha.



I'm guessing that's gone already?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> I'm guessing that's gone already?



Yup, money has exchanged hands as well, so that ship has sailed


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Oct 17, 2010)

theonedub said:


> yup, money has exchanged hands as well, so that ship has sailed


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 18, 2010)

lol how hard is it to find a caviar black ... i mean really!! I have looked and found nothing

does no one want to sell them or what?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 18, 2010)

I just bought one off here, maybe 2 weeks ago.  $45 for a 640GB Black.  sorry


----------



## TIGR (Oct 18, 2010)

The performance of the WD Blacks is well-known enough that their price is hiked. You're often better off setting up two slower drives in RAID 0—more performance at a lower cost per GB.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 18, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I just bought one off here, maybe 2 weeks ago.  $45 for a 640GB Black.  sorry



we are no longer friends!! 

hell of a price though ... wish I could find any capacity one for around that haha




TIGR said:


> The performance of the WD Blacks is well-known enough that their price is hiked. You're often better off buying two slower drives in RAID 0—more performance at a lower cost per GB.




more performance? how so? If i plan on raiding my blacks together ...


----------



## TIGR (Oct 18, 2010)

If you go with the same number of drives in the RAID array, sure it'll be faster with Black drives than it would be with slower drives. It should go without saying that this is only useful if you go with a larger number of the slower drives. I didn't see that you already had a Black that would be used in the RAID array, as that was stated several posts previous.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Oct 21, 2010)

Decent deal on a UD9 and Maximus III Extreme here.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1036322547#post1036322547


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have looked on 4 different forums and no caviar blacks lol ...

It always seems the times i need a popular device they are nowhere to be found but when I dont they are all over the dang place.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 21, 2010)

that's how life is lol... still looking for E5620 or better


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> looking for a caviar black under $40 ... gonna raid it with my 750gb one but I just need something cheap and doesnt need to be 750 ...



It's not under $40, but NewEgg will have a 1TB Black SATA 6GB/s drive for $78.99 for the *mid-day* Shell Shocker.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Oct 25, 2010)

n-ster said:


> that's how life is lol... still looking for E5620 or better



It's under $400 at Newegg. Haven't seen any used ones for sale though.

Intel Xeon E5620 Westmere 2.4GHz 12MB L3 Cache LGA...


----------



## n-ster (Oct 25, 2010)

Yea I know, but I am looking to save a few bucks going used  cheapest E5620 I found was at superbiiz at 360$-15$code=345$ shipped


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Oct 26, 2010)

How much is a used one worth, anyways?


----------



## n-ster (Oct 26, 2010)

well, if e5640s were selling for 300$, I'm guessing 250~300$


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 26, 2010)

n-ster said:


> that's how life is lol... still looking for E5620 or better



looks like you are having as much luck as I am with my caviar black lol


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Oct 27, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> looks like you are having as much luck as I am with my caviar black lol



Cause the deals on the Spinpoint F3s a couple of months back, everybody jumped on those.

A bit of shameless self promotion here, but I've got a pair of x5680s, pm me for a combo price 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133436


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 4, 2010)

4-Way Classified $250 new

Ends today, 11/3.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 4, 2010)

Has anyone seen any deals on 2560res 30" LCDs (sub $500 or less)?


----------



## TIGR (Nov 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Has anyone seen any deals on 2560res 30" LCDs (sub $500 or less)?



I was looking for one in that lower price range a while back as well; I looked for a few months before having to give up. You may have no choice but to budget more; but if anyone can find one, I'm all ears too. Will continue to keep my eyes open.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 4, 2010)

$800 is the cheapest I have been able to find- waaaayyyy out of budget 

No rush, so I will keep on looking


----------

